
Why Professors Are Writing Crap That Nobody Reads - 0x54MUR41
http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/blog/why-professors-are-writing-crap-nobody-reads
======
SamPutnam
Anecdotally, this does sound about right, and it can be frustrating for the
academics too. Still, the title is brash, and ten readers completely (and I
don't know how that was determined) reading a 25-page journal publication is
not insignificant if they are in the same highly specific area and go on to
collaborate on useful research.

